
Elon Musk gives over $400K to buy laptops for Flint students - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/flint-water-crisis/2018/12/20/elon-musk-laptops-flint-students/2373525002/
======
rmason
The story doesn't mention it but earlier this year he had top of the line
ultra violet water filtration systems installed in all Flint area schools.

He owns Tesla Tool and Die in Grand Rapids and is investigating buying the GM
plant in Detroit yet he can't even sell cars in the state!

